# Mercury Parts on line



## Mike_Poczik (Jan 24, 2010)

Alot of you probably know this, but I saved $ just by selecting a different dealer than the closest one the website picked. Next time you are ordering parts check several suggested, I happened to click on Millers Marine and got the discount they offer, which ended up after shipping and tax cheaper than the original part cost at the other place.


----------

